# What to put in Phosban Reactor



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Good day eh!

So I recently acquired a phosban reactor complete with pump, just missing the media. So my question is what media should I use? What is everyone else running? Anything special?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

GFO (granulated ferric oxide) if you want to reduce phosphates.

You can also run Carbon. It will take the yellowness out of your water and also absorb small particles.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I run 2 reactors- one with carbon and second with GFO (granular ferric oxide). I use the stuff from BRS

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/bulk-media-additives/gfo.html

but I heard good reviews on

http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/PhosGuard.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

So I'm about to add a 2nd phosban reactor, I'm running GFO in the first one, but not sure of what to put into the second one - any suggestions?

I'm adding a 2nd one because one on a 220 gallon system isn't enough. although I don't have nitrate or phosphate issues.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you don't have a nitrate or phosphate issue, i.e. no algae. Then why put the second one online, No sense adding it if it isn't needed.


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi. What type of pumps you run with Phosban reactor?


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Best bet is activated carbon and gfo or activated carbon and biopellets.


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

GFO, Carbon and Biopellets are the media to use in the reactors. Use a pump that is strong enough to have the media slowly tumbling. I use a simple MJ400 and still have to dial it back.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

The plan is to add a phosban 550 with bio pellets driven by a Mag 3. I'll let you know how it works out.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------

